# Game engine or 3D engine?



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys!
*It wont be a game!*
I wanted to create a project for my school but it needs to be unique and perfect.
Now the problem is that i don't really know what to choose!
I have the ogre3D on right side and unity on the left side...
I became much better in C# than C++ so i was thinking on using unity.
Ogre3D is just a 3D engine which is sure to make the job.
But i dont really think that ogre will make it quicker and better than unity.
Unity seems better and i am better in C# so will it work?
Also, the project would be creating 3D terrains and things like this.
If you find any videos which can help pls send them


----------



## tehfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

Just a couple of things I'd like to say:

You can use Ogre from .NET (with C#); you wouldn't have to use C++. Take a look at MOGRE or OgreDotNet.
One option that you didn't mention is the XNA Framework. You might want to consider that.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 6, 2011)

You could just use Blender. It has a full blown game engine built in and does all the modelling, rendering, particles, object morphing, soft and hard body physics, rigging and timelineing you could imagine ... and that's just touching the surface.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2011)

Actually i started using xna framework 3 days ago, but there are no tutorials where i can learn from beginning to the end. Even for ogre or unity. I mean, i want something done, but if there are not
enough sources for that, than consider it off. Anyway, i didnt know about ogredotnet 
I have a lot of udk tutorials and what is more they show how to create terrains 
Unfortunately i dont know what i will create if i follow the tutorial. Just a map for games,
or a program where i can put in a database and change the colour of the terrain.
Is this possible?


----------



## tehfusion (Dec 6, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Actually i started using xna framework 3 days ago, but there are no tutorials where i can learn from beginning to the end.


No tutorials for the XNA Framework? Have you seen this website? You can also find a series of tutorials on terrain here (check the table of contents on the right). If you search Google for "xna terrain", you're sure to find plenty of results.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 6, 2011)

XNA is just that, a framework. You get no precoded engine or any tools for models, textures and whatever. It's a start from scratch proposal.
You really need to understand what you are doing or XNA is not the platform for you.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2011)

I can do whatever i want, but my idea is:
Creating a terrain with minerals and showing all kind of minerals with colors
If i choose for example iron it shows iron with black color on the terrain and so on.
This is all i want to do.... (for now)
Will xna do the work?


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 7, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## jagjitnatt (Dec 7, 2011)

Use UDK, easiest to learn, the most versatile and capable 3D game engine there is. And its free.

You can also try CryEngine 3, but its a little tough to use when compared to UDK.

My take. UDK > Unity 3 > CryEngine > Torque > Blender.
Trust me on this. I researched a whole year for my project, and ended up using UDK. Also a LOT of tutorials are available for UDK.


----------



## DV8ER (Dec 30, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Hi guys!
> *It wont be a game!*
> I wanted to create a project for my school but it needs to be unique and perfect.
> Now the problem is that i don't really know what to choose!
> ...



Another option not mentioned here yet is the Realmware 3D engine, it's quite amazing and free to use for 30 days!  Even if the 30 days is up, it's still very cheap to buy with the "Indie" license.  Anyway, this engine is built using the previously mentioned XNA framework and provides enough functionality to throw together something in no time.

BTW: I do not work for these guys, I just recently ran across this engine and have been amazed with it since. 

The URL is: http://www.visual3d.net/

Hope that helps!

Thanks,
-D


----------

